# Installing Linux programs in FreeBSD.



## gloft (Mar 20, 2009)

How to install Linux programs (rpm packages) in FreeBSD (linux emulator installed and running)?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 20, 2009)

Take a look at /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-rpm.mk, especially the `do-install'  target, this is how RPM packages are installed from FreeBSD ports.

Perhaps the easiest and cleanest way is creating a simple port, there are several ports you can use as an example, such as devel/linux-sdl12 and many more.


----------



## gloft (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not creating interisuet port (though thanks for the info will help), and launch applications in linux freebsd. The documentation for freebsd Founded chapter "*Chapter 10 Linux Binary Compatibility*", but there's little information. I want to learn more.


----------



## lyuts (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is what I did to install SlickEdit (Linux version) on FreeBSD.

1. Got SlickEdit2008.bin
2. did brandelf -t Linux SlickEdit2008.bin
3. run the instalation as ./SlickEdit2008.bin
4. Got errors about missing linux libs.
5. installed those libs in /compat/linux dir.
6. ./SlickEdit2008.bin

And everything worked fine.


----------



## Eminem248 (Dec 7, 2011)

*wht about DRQUEUE?*

Thanks for the brief explanation, but what is the case for DrQueue? Do you have any idea about that? I downloaded the .tar package but am finding lots of files and a "folder" not an extension with the name bin. I hope you could guide me in that and I'll be thankful 



			
				lyuts said:
			
		

> Here is what I did to install SlickEdit (Linux version) on FreeBSD.
> 
> 1. Got SlickEdit2008.bin
> 2. did brandelf -t Linux SlickEdit2008.bin
> ...


----------

